# crane operator



## oldirty (Jan 11, 2010)

looking for an experienced Crane Operator for THE premiere tree company of the northeast.

must have:

med card
cdl b minimum 
mass hoister license 1b
tree removal experience
drug free
good attitude

if you can run a crane and want to be a part of the best company going with some of the nicest equipment out there then this is your chance. 

and the best part is you will be getting the chance to work with me. you'll love it, i promise.

send my boss an email at [email protected] if you are interested. 

if you have any questions about our company you can ask me as well. send me a pm if you'd like.

this is THE company to be working for. 

stay safe


----------



## oldirty (Jan 11, 2010)

pics of your ride. a 38ton altec on an 08 international eagle.


----------



## HorseShoeInFork (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## groundsmgr (Jan 12, 2010)

nice rig


----------



## jgaliley (Jan 12, 2010)

This company consists of an impressive group of individuals. It is an exciting opportunity for anyone who is qualified.

Josh
NYC


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks josh! you the man.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 23, 2010)

What happen OD the old operator couldnt keep up with you?


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 25, 2010)

HorseShoeInFork said:


>



looks like a removal to me. how come the climber isn't wearing spikes. not really tree boots either. oh well as long as he 's safe and gets the job done.
peace..


----------



## oldirty (Jan 25, 2010)

why wear spikes if you are 1 picking trees?

those are my pruning boots.

and i am willing to bet i might be the safest production climber i know.


----------



## highpointtree (Jan 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> why wear spikes if you are 1 picking trees?
> 
> those are my pruning boots.
> 
> and i am willing to bet i might be the safest production climber i know.



ur right, no need if ur 1 picking!!


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> and i am willing to bet i might be the safest production climber i know.



you sure are the prettiest..................:love1:

you're my hero.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 26, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you sure are the prettiest..................:love1:
> 
> you're my hero.



bout time one of you mutts recognized!


----------



## Burvol (Jan 26, 2010)

Justin, 
You still the man out East. You have some increadible equipment at your mercy bro!


----------



## oldirty (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks B!

its nice when the owner of a company has a hard on for new equipment! the guy is the best!!


----------



## groundsmgr (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice ride. I went up on the ball once after college, and it a blast. Miss those days. In fact i did it not to far from you dirty.


----------

